# Not a deal: Is seller is crazy ? $1800 for a Silvertone



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Standard collector math. If it's old, multiply the original msrp by 100.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I often see this guitar at $500( picture ) and sometimes at $300.
Nobody will buy it at $1800





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Standard collector math. If it's old, multiply the original msrp by 100.


These guitars are not sought after by collectors to demand this price


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> These guitars are not sought after by collectors to demand this price


Wait a while. We said much the same about Traynor amps and now people are seeking them out.

I agree, $1800 for a Silvertone seems ridiculous and I wouldn't pay it, but it's only crazy if he doesn't sell it. 

Put it another way, I've seen equally dodgy guitars selling for more depending on the name on the headstock.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You may not know Silvertone and never have these guitar in your hand. It is not because they are old, they are good.
Vintage Traynor, Marshall, Fender Vox are a very good stuff, way better than Silvertone guitars.

These Silvertone was sold at $69.00 in the '60


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> You may not know Silvertone and never have these guitar in your hand. It is not because they are old, they are good.
> Vintage Traynor, Marshall, Fender Vox are a very good stuff, way better than Silvertone guitars.
> 
> These Silvertone was sold at $69.00 in the '60


Oh I've had a Silvertone and played a few others.

They were standard offerings in the Eatons (maybe Sears?) catalogues we had when I was growing up.

My dad bought one along with a little combo amp (also a Silvertone). I think the guitar may have been around $189.

I would have been around 10 at the time, making the year circa 1971.

It was pretty shitty.

I later blew up that amp semi-deliberately.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

$99 for guitar and amp 










$69 for the guitar


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah that looks familiar, maybe a bit earlier than my experience, hence the lower prices.

If I recall correctly, the guitar we had was more like an ES (semi) shape, although I don't recall any solid core like an ES.

The ones in your images and for sale in the original post look more like Mosrite styled.

The amp was a head and cab, probably 2 X 10.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Some may fetch a fare price but they are normally the hollow body ones


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

People try to get crazy prices for those department store guitars. Some are cool and a have a sound that is both unique and good. I have a 1958 Silvertone 1303 with the twin lipstick tube pickups and it sounds incredibly good. The steel reinforced neck has held up perfectly over all these years. It also has a proper neck width in the upper end.
Almost all of these guitars share the same cheap feel and many are a pain in the ass to play as you get to the higher frets. There's a whole pile of them that are made with a nut width of 1 3/4 but are only 2" at the end of the fretboard. I _can _play them but don't like to. They feel very cramped. 
If these guitars continue to go up in value it's purely for perceived "collector quality". I wouldn't buy one expecting a good guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The mark-up makes sense seeing that this model was made famous by Bobby when he 'cut head' with the devil. lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Latole said:


> $99 for guitar and amp
> View attachment 379493
> 
> 
> ...


My parents friend had that guitar combo and I played the hell out of it when I babysat their kids. I thought it was cool in the 70's!


----------



## attemptedmusician (11 mo ago)

Well, you can tell if somebody is serious about selling by the price they ask. It's possible that it could sell for that asking price, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m into these Japanese guitars, I’ve seen this model mint with the original hard case listed last year for $600. It sat there for 6-8 weeks and when I reached out to the owner, he dropped it to $300. It was a bit of a hike so I didn’t end up getting it, but I would consider $300-$400 as the top end for these realistically.

They are quirky and fun, but they are not great instruments. You have to enjoy them for what they are.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Does Eastman or someone make a good copy?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gee.............I can't believe this is STILL available at such a great price. 1.5yrs later and still for sale at the same price. Guess the clue phone isn't ringing at his house.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I don’t know if they make copies, I imagine they probably copy some of the designs as they are pretty retro, but here’s the thing, the pickups on these guitars are actually usually amazing. If I’m personally interested in something like this I would get the real deal on the cheap and work with the guitars quirks. Some people buy them just to get the pickups to put in other guitars.

For me, I’m a blues guy, and lots of players like RL Burnside used these because they were broke, the guitars were cheap and readily available. When you play them, you do get that sound, but you also start to understand the mechanics of the playing as they had to work around the guitar. I really enjoy the challenges, and to me it’s a living history type thing, like when people restore and drive old cars or airplanes.


----------

